# samsung player style



## brunette (19 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
je viens d'acheter un samsung player style et désolation après connection par câble avec mon imac rien ne se passe.
Le vendeur m'a dit de télécharger des "trucs" sur le net mais je ne sais plus ni quoi ni ou.
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je serai reconnaissante.
Merci d'avance et à bientôt.
Brunette


----------



## misscarla (20 Septembre 2008)

essaie de télécharger Missing Sync....


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas testé CE modèle de Samsung, mais ça doit être comme pour les autres...

Les Samsung ont une gestion de l'USB qui leur est propre, ce qui fait que sur Windows seul le logiciel fourni par Samsung voit le telephone quand on le branche (d'ailleurs tu dois avoir une étiquette sur le cable fourni qui t'alerte sur le fait qu'il ne faut SURTOUT pas brancher ce cable sur ton PC avant d'avoir installé le logiciel Samsung).... et sur Mac, comme Samsung n'a pas développé de version MAc de son soft, ben un Samsung est inacessible via le cable usb.

Seule solution, passer par le bluetooth en utilsant sur le Mac "Echange de fichier Bluetooth". Mias si c'est pour passer de la musique sur le telephone c'est TRES long

Autre solution, acheter une carte microSD pour le telephone et un adaptateur usb pour lire cette carte microSD sur le MAC.

La carte monte sur le bureau comme une clé usb, il ne reste plus qu'à la charger en musique (pas d'aac protégé, mais le reste est lu sans souci) et ensuite à replacer cette carte mémoire dans le téléphone.


----------



## brunette (23 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais essayer
Je vous tiens au courant
A très bientôt


----------



## brunette (23 Septembre 2008)

J'ai acheté un lecteur de carteSD chez apple (j'avais eu avec le téléphone une carteSD 8go),
j'ai branché, j'ai mis ma musique en 1mn chrono, et c'est top ça marche.
Merci encore de m'avoir répondu, c'était vraiment sympa.
A très bientot.


----------

